# mink boxes



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

Got my mink boxes set out went out this morning with all 3 baits gone. I got 110 in front of them and I feel like if it were a mink it would've gone off. I'm thinking mice or something but I don't know how to fix it


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Use a nail, or a screw, and some wire to hold you bait in place. It could have been a weasel...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They used to have 3 settings on the trigger, if yours has that go with the lighter setting ( watch your hands ), guide sticks places to force the thief through the trigger area, hide your your entrance or the outside trigger viewing area - they must look through the trigger in order to see the bait. Hope this makes sense. On the ground or off?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good idea hassell. I've never used a mink box, I know what a weasel box looks like, a small hole and a foothold trap in side the box. With a 110 I don't think a mink could get around the wire trigger, it wouldn't hurt to guide them in.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH they'll ( mink ) get through, have caught many marten that were 3/4 of the way through the trigger before setting it off.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You can also bend the trigger wires out and attach a piece of 1/2" X 1/2" roll wire. Take some snips and cut a square of the roll wire so it fits inside your coni. Fix this square to your trigger. Keep the wire about 3/4 to 1 inch from all sides. As hassell mentioned--- set the trigger light.

awprint:


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I might add some wire to the trigger to make it longer and set it light and see how that works out


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep us posted !


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

well i had adjusted the triggers and still no results though i don't think it going from high 30s/low40s to single digits and a few inches of snow in a week helped but the creeks are freezing over and i have seen some tracks so not giving up yet, but did i mention i hate early snow A LOT!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mink have to eat even if it's -5... muskrat leg and some Hawbakers Mink Lure.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 AZ--- muskrat meat makes a great mink bait. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

catcapper said:


> +1 AZ--- muskrat meat makes a great mink bait. :thumbsup:
> 
> awprint:


 My father wrote a book on Mink trapping when I was three...


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I pulled my boxes today and determined that I have either mice with long strides or a weasel problem as I had a trail leading from all 4 boxes. I was thinking about pushing my bait all the way in the back and putting a rat trap in front of it for the weasel and still have the 110 in front or would that be too much?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like you have a problem go'in there. Man is suppose to be smarter than beast.lol.

Heres what I think.

1. If you have a mesh wire pan secured to the trap trigger as I mentioned in post #6, you have the smartest weasel in Wisconsin, or the worlds smallest.

2. I always put the bait in the back of the box. The purpose of that is to have the mink go into the box, tripping the trigger with his shoulder and having a good firm catch.

3. If your loosing bait theres remedies for that. I wire wrap all my baits in my cat cages so I never have a bait less cage. If you have a small critter steal'in--- use small spaced roll wire. Try wrapping some 1/8" or 1/4" roll wire around your bait and "secure" it to the back of the box.

4. If this mystery critter is hit'in all your boxes--- tie a piece of bait to the trigger on one of your sets--- see how it might like that.lol.

5. Depending on how your creeks are icing--- move your boxes out into the creek shallows. Pile a few softball size boulders under and up around the box (keeping it out of the water so you don't have freezing problems) to make a cubbie type set 3-4 feet from shore. Mice tend to not venture out on the smooth ice much.

If you can--- post a close up picture of the front of your set and maybe we can help ya some more.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

top shelf advice there cat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, pictures of the setup, tracks should tell you what it is!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SS TRY THIS SET-UP-----BEFORE CONI TRAPS WERE USED -WE USED THIS STYLE BOXES FOR MINK AND THEY WORKED VERY WELL---SET LONG SIDE THE WATERS EDGE --OVER HANGING BANKS -STUMPS AND BRUSH PILES,LITTLE CREEKS ENTERING LARGER CREEKS AND SMALL RIVERS, WHERE EVERY A MINK TRAVELS AND HUNTS FOR FOOD THIS SET-UP WORKS---------I LIKE 1 1/2 LONGSPRINGS BUT A 1 COULD BE USED STAKED IN WATER DEEP ENOUGHT TO DROWN A MINK- THE BEST BAIT IS MUSKRAT BUT FISH ALSO WORKS FINE----AND A GOB OF MINK GLAND LURE-----YOU CAN PUT GRASS ,LEAVES, ETC AROUND BOX TO BLEND-----------HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND MY DRAWING* :biggrin: --------------------------------GOOD LUCK---------SB


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your show'in your age Skip.LOL. ------> That is a good set------> I remember when------>

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Your show'in your age Skip.LOL. ------> That is a good set------> I remember when------>


*Yup!!!!!!! set works great on weasel and Martin too--Maybe I'll make a few boxes this winter for old time shake--ha haaa ---------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Skip, remember the little wooden boxes that Jap. oranges would come in around Christmas time, the trappers loved them, I've used them and found them way up in trees where they had been forgotten. With lots of wood around I prefer den sets myself.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

sorry guys i've been pretty busy lately and had to pull my traps but if i get a chance to set them out again ill give these tips a try and ill be sure to take a picture of my sets for ya


----------

